# Is No Uber tips equals No Bar tips ?



## openc (Feb 16, 2017)

Just a question, open to discussion :

Does "No uber tips" for the driver = "No bar tips" , for the bartender ?

Q1.) Do riders who don't tip uber drivers , don't tip at the bar as well ?

Q2.) Is it considered same ?

Q3.) If you are a Uber driver will you tip at the bar or a uber driver for a ride?

Your thoughts.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Tips are for employees not business owners. Besides its built in the price.


----------



## openc (Feb 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Tips are for employees not business owners. Besides its built in the price.


Who is a business owner here ? This is dumb, uber driver is a business ? It pays the same low wage like server, bartender.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont go out to bars much anymore but restaurants i tip. I only rode uber as a pax on business trips for my 9-5 and i never carry cash. I asked each driver if they had a square ready, id be happy to tip. None had one. Also, all my expenses are reimbursed with receipt, cash tips dont have receipts

So ive been taking lyft ever since so i can tip in app. I tipped all of my lyft drivers. I turn in the receipt and got reimbursed for it all.



openc said:


> Who is a business owner here ? This is dumb, uber driver is a business ? It pays the same low wage like server, bartender.


Technically yes you are the business owner but you are an owner operator much like a bar owner can also be the bartender and receive their fair share of tips.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Tips are for employees not business owners. Besides its built in the price.


Actually I made a topic on this and the tip is not built in.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No bar tip = crap service next time you want a drink 

We don't often see our riders repeatedly


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Uber = Business owner/ Indy contractor.... like lawn guy, roof repair, Tree service, baby siter-- do I need to tip them too. No. Employee is different


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> No. Employee is different


That's the jist.......your not an employee


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Besides its built in the price.


Please tell me that this comment is not about uber fares have a tip built in...


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I was being sarcastic wasn't be seriously all


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Uber = Business owner/ Indy contractor.... like lawn guy, roof repair, Tree service, baby siter-- do I need to tip them too. No. Employee is different


I lost count of how many husband and wife pax have debated how much to tip the babysitter.


----------

